# Why can't every Specialized Dealer sell S-Works



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

I would like to buy a Tarmac S-Works Module (2007 sl or 2008 sl2). I read either here or on another forum that Specialized requires a minimum order to become a S-Works dealer. There is a small bike shop that is a Specialized dealer in my home town but it is not a S-works dealer. In the past this shop has been a S-works shop but they still have some old stock because of sizes and there is not much of a market. I do not want to burden them and cause financial problems over buying a frameset.

The nearest S-works dealer, and this is from their web site: Estimated Driving Time: 4 hours 38 min/Total Distance: 314.38 miles. I am not going to drive 630 miles or over 9 hours round trip for a frame or a bike.

This is frustrating.:mad2:


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I think the non-"S" works shops have no problem ordering the "S" works frames. They just make a bit less money than the "S" works shops. But, they still make money.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Wrong*

The Dealer has to be an S Works dealer, there is a fair high commitment level required. Tough for small shop to achive.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Well, I didn't know that but, if you just hang tight next year the "SL2" technology filters through the non S-works Tarmac line - as I understand it. The specific carbon schedule might differ thus differing weights but, the basic design technology should be the same. Waiting might save you a few bucks. If you can't wait, then I would drive to an S-Works dealer. It is suppose to be a really top notch frame.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*For Sure*

I agree with rnhood 100% on that, you will see a "regular" (non-S Works) version of that bike in the 2009 line up. Pair that with the upcoming Dura Ace or Sram Red!!! Yep, Sweet ride!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The Dealer has to be an S Works dealer, there is a fair high commitment level required. Tough for small shop to achive


I started shopping for an '08 Tarmac SL frame-set in December, and thought I'd give a really small, authorized Specialized dealer (non-S-Works) the business. I kind of liked the shop. Spent a good deal talking to the owner, telling him I wanted it ASAP and would pay MSRP, etc. Long story short... I'm still waiting for him to call. Swung by an S-Works shop a few weeks later for the heck of it, placed my order (10% below MSRP), and had my frame-set before I even had received all my parts to build it up.


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

I can not swing by to a local S-Works shop. There isn't one in my state (I live in the continental United States). The closest is over 4 1/2 hours away at interstate speeds. A big waste of time and gas. But my local bike shop, that is a Specialized Dealer, is less than a mile away.

Also waiting a year or two will not give me the same caliber bike as the S-Works. The Tarmac pro was introduced a year after the sl, it has a similar look but not the weight, ride quality, or features like the 30mm Bottom Bracket. 

They need to be more Innovative with their selling structure than isolating.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rnhood said:


> I think the non-"S" works shops have no problem ordering the "S" works frames. They just make a bit less money than the "S" works shops. But, they still make money.


You think incorrectly. They can't get S-works frames- they are locked out from ordering the frames and bikes on the dealer website. 

A better bet is the shop working with their Specialized internal rep to see if they can "one time deal" your dealer the bike. However, a bunch of the S-works stuff is in very short supply, so I doubt you will be able to get a S-works Tarmac SL or SL2, or a Transition (not that they have any). Roubaix's and stuff like that- maybe if they have a good relationship with Specialized.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I had the 2007 Sworks Tarmac Sl, and a now have a 2008 Tarmac Pro- they are *very* similar. Weight is very close, ride is the same, crank is the same. Just slightly different parts.

I wanted an SL2, but availability was (and is) dismal. Specialized had a really good deal going on the Pro. Bought one, and swapped out the wheels for Reynolds Attacks carbon clinchers (ebayed the Rovals). It rides pretty nice. I have a line on some SRAM Red stuff I am going to swap the Shimano out for (and will then Ebay or use for the wife's bike). 

I do prefer the S-works graphics though.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Sry to bring this thread back to life. But the truth is YES... you need a sales rep in order to get S-works level products.... Not only that there are some dealers that only do High end MTBs. I know at our shop we had to order a SJ FSR comp for a customer who was sent to us by a guy who could only order as low as an Expert level..... The best place to get S-works stuff is at the "S" Concept shop. Which is where they are trained by SBCU and can fit you to the bike and the experince you are looking for.


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

*Specialized is hurting themselves*

Since the beginning of this post in February, a couple of riders in my home town have bought S-Works bikes. One off of EBAY and the other flew out to Colorado and bought a bike that was a size or two too small and then sold it on ebay to a Specialized shop on the east coast. The bike did not fit... The shop in colorado is a S-Works dealer and I believe should have the "experince you are looking for", but should have the better state of mind and morals in not selling a 54 cm bike to a guy that is 6 FEET and 4 INCHES. But why not sell that bike to a person that you more than likely not see again because of the 500+ mile distance from the colorado shop to the buyers front door.

I AM STICKING WITH MY LOCAL BIKE SHOP.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

TTVRDIK, please feel free to stick to your local shop, but let me tell you that what Specialized found when they required shops to be part of the S-works program is that they sold many more S-works bikes than before. It gave those stores that choose to carry the bikes a greater incentive to sell the bikes and the stores that carry them generally have staff with the proper training.

As for your friend who purchased a 54cm bike and is 6'4" tall, I am shocked. First I have my doubts that any S-works store would attempt to sell a bike, without knowing anything else about your friend, that is so grossly undersized. He should have, with near certainty, been riding a 61cm bike. Second, he should have surely known that the 54cm bike did not fit him before he left the store, if in the event that they did indeed try to sell him a 54cm. (I just have my doubts about the facts in this claim).

Disclosure: I am a S-works dealer, but nowhere near CO. In addition, I can tell you that your friend would never have received such a bike from us.


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

critchie,
I don't think that the S-works program allowed them to sell more S-works bikes, I believe the quality of the products was the turning point. 

You are right about the guy's height. He's not a friend but a local rider, hell I have a hard time even remembering his name. I asked my local bike shop about the guy's height and he is about 6' 2" and rides a 52 cm trek with a 150mm stem and the seatpost jack up. The Transition was a medium (it fitted me well at 5'8") and he should've had a large. 

I think you hit the nail on the head on why they sold him the bike. There is an incentive to sell a bike when you have a few thousand dollar product tying up fund on the showroom floor. Not all shops or their employees have the scruples as you do. In May, thru this forum a specialized shop or an employee from Indiana offered to sell me a frame thru the mail. 

I wrote the last post in frustration. A couple weeks prior, I received a email from Specialized telling me that I had to drive the 220+ miles (440 round trip) to the closest sworks dealer buy a frame. The 220 mile would be the closest if they have it in stock or they would order the frame for a customer they do not know. Also what happens if there is a problem with the frame, I would have to deal with the shop that sold me the frame, because I would feel like an A$$ having my local shop deal with any problems.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

A 52 cm frame seems a little small for a guy 6'2"


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Specialized is hurting themselves


 I appreciate your frustration. A favorite shop of mine lost their "S-Works" status. But in regards to Specialized hurting themselves, I doubt that. Seems to me that the demand for recent S-Works bikes has greatly exceeded what they've been able to supply. That being the case, I can see why Specialized would want to see that their top of the line stuff goes to their higher-end retailers.

And a 6'2" guy on a 52 cm frame? I can't even imagine what that would look like.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> And a 6'2" guy on a 52 cm frame? I can't even imagine what that would look like.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

ttvrdik said:


> critchie,
> I don't think that the S-works program allowed them to sell more S-works bikes, I believe the quality of the products was the turning point.
> 
> You are right about the guy's height. He's not a friend but a local rider, hell I have a hard time even remembering his name. I asked my local bike shop about the guy's height and he is about 6' 2" and rides a 52 cm trek with a 150mm stem and the seatpost jack up. The Transition was a medium (it fitted me well at 5'8") and he should've had a large.
> ...


He means that they allowed the shop to get a better deal in purchasing future bikes.... If a dealer has the ability to sell Specialized bike and is GOOD AT IT!!!! then the dealer give the shop a better deal on the purchase price... making the profit margin better for the shop. Trek I know has three different price levels. all within 1-3% of the cost.


----------

